# Jessica Rabbit



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey everyone, this is Jessica's blog.(as in Jessica Rabbit from who framed Rodger Rabbit )She isabout 5 months old and I was told she is a Netherland dwarf but lookingat pictures of Netherland Dwarfs I'm not sure, if anyone knows breedshe is please let me know.

Jessica is a really curious rabbit and is in to everything, sherecently discovered she could jump up on to the dining room table andthe window ledge (I never realised rabbit's can jump so high!!) herfavorite things to do are running around like a mad rabbit, binkieshere there and everywhere and of course eating. 

Anyways without further delays this is my baby girl Jessica..













This was one of her firs ever photos, She has a collar on this picture,she did look cute but I read on-line it was a bad idea to put a collaron a rabbit so she doesn't wear it anymore, this was also her first bedbut we upgraded to a £30 pink fluffy dome shaped bed which she neverused, she now has two cardboard boxes stuck on top of one another withholes so she can jump in and out of with a small round rabbit bed whichcost £5 in the top box which she much prefers to have her snoozes. (I'malways trying to spoil her but she always seems to like the cheapthings )


----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)

This is when Jessica bedroom (formerly known asthe downstairs bathroom, makes a big cage for her though hehe.) This isan old picture she now has cardboard boxes, a hay roll, cuddly toys,willow balls, and lots of little toys that she couldn't care less about(she prefers toilet rolls!)


----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)

This is Jess happy its spring time!! I used thispicture to make Easter Cards. P.S those daffodils weren't growing, Ibought them from a shop and stuck them in the ground for the sake ofthe photo and the tulip on the floor is what Jess tried tohave a nibble on!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

Very cute. I love her name. I used to watch that movie alot.


----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)

My baby wearing pink to make the boys wink:inlove:


----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)

Her other pink coat with a sequined J on theback because she is one hell of a diva (the girls got more diva in herthan Mariah Carey  )


----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)

Jess playing with her willow ball


----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)

Thats strawberry juice she has got all over her chops


----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## mezeta (Apr 4, 2007)

:bunnybutt:Well thats my baby girl and her new blog.

:bunnydance::mrsthumper:hope you love her as muchasI do:rabbithoparty0002::bunnyheart:bunny18:happyday::woohoo:headflick::kiss::happybunny::bambiandthumper:jumpforjoy::apollo::bow


----------



## Haley (Apr 4, 2007)

She is adorable! I am in love.

Im not sure about the breed. Shes probably a mix. If you post somethingin the rabbitry one of the breeders may be able to help you if you tellthem her weight and age and show a few pics. 

Shes so pretty though. And she looks like she is a very lucky bunny and very spoiled (as they all should be) 

Cant wait to see more!


----------



## binkies (Apr 5, 2007)

She is so cute! I just love her name too! Keep the great pictures coming please!


----------



## maomaochiu (Apr 5, 2007)

CUTE!!!!


----------



## loopylou (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi :rabbithop

I love jessica she is just so cute :hug:and that pink coat it's great.

:apollo:Louise


----------



## 2bunmom (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi, your baby is adorable and she looks great inthat little pink coat!!! Beckie , Troubleand Trixie


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 5, 2007)

Jessica is just lovely - pink really is hercolour . Lol, I like that you bought thedaffodils - they make a very nice Easter picture

Jan


----------



## Spring (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh cool! What cute pictures! I was awwing as Iscrolled down . What a sweetie! I love her little outfits, what apretty little girl. I love the pink on the brown.

I'll be sure to keep an eye on this little cutie! I love seeing her pictures. Give her a cuddle and a kiss for me! 

:bunnyheart


----------



## mezeta (May 3, 2007)

I've not posted any pics recently so just to letyou know.. watch this space because there will be more of my littlediva this weekend


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

:waiting:I will be checking!


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I took Jessica to the Vets today in her Paris Hilton Style Carrier (itwas only to get her nails clipped) we had to quickly nip to Wilko'sinto town after (Wilko's is is like a really small K-Mart.) So off wewent with Jessica's little head poking out her bag. We gotlots of comments such as "she's got a rabbit in her bag!",and"is that a chiwawa?!?" she also got lots of children coming up to herwanting to stroke her. (Jessica is very ME, ME, ME so I don't think sheminded too much...

I think I'm also the only rabbit to see a brass band play too..

EXCUSE ME!! Who is telling this story?!?, sorry that was Jess buttingin, as mentioned above she is very "Its all about me" so expect her tokeep butting in all the time.

Anyways, so there we were waiting outside Wilko's when a brass band came marching through the streets of Chesterfield..

Mummy was scared I would get frightened so ran inside Wilko's and everyone was laughing at her hehee..


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

I also tried taking some professional looking photographs of her today as well







I didn't feel like posing and no amount of treatsmummy offered me would make me, she was also annoyed that the cameramade me have red eyes. Human slaves are funny


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Jessica got spayed last month and she got reallyspoilt (no change there then). I made her a really yummy breakfast, Ithad Carrots, Blackberries, Mango, two kinds of Water Melon, Kiwi,Banana and some of her pellets








Ooohhh you have to make me that again.. Please note I am telling, not asking!!


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Heres Jessica enjoying her breakfast


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

I will have to make her that again as she wasn'treally with it when she had it and as you will see in the photos herfur is all matted around her eyes where the vet had given her eye-drops, poor little madam didn't even feel up to grooming herself.

Yeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy!!! Yummy food all for me, I'm going to wiggle my bunny tail in a bunny dance :bunnydance:


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Jessica is so spoilt she even gets to go onholiday! Here she is at her grandma and grandads house taking thewasing line for a spin....


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Mummy just told me you should all bereally grateful and start paying her money because she is providing youwith entertainment and a useful way for you to dry your clothes

:embarrassed:heh heh, bunnies they will tell you anything :embarrassed:


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)




----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Jessica's Grandad built her a run recently (seewhat I mean.. Spoilt!) We had a BBQlast weekend andshe satoutside with us.


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

The BBQ was fun, Mummy and Daddy werethere, Grandad Terry, Grandma Zara, Auntie Lucy and our best buddyAisha was also with us. They were all acting very strange and keptwaving bottled about with some liquid in, I think I heard Mummy say Itwas called wine and she was going to get slaughtered!!! I didn't wantMummy to get slaughtered, she didn't in the end though she just wasacting strange and giggly, so were all the others! In fact daddy waslooking green the next morning and kept going to the bathroom to makingall these strange noises! It made me laugh, the rest weren't lookingtoo hot either. Aren't humans silly

:rabbithop:toastingbuns


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Luckily mummy didn't want to leave meout on the BBQ food so she got me a wafer basket with corn on the cobin it and I got some tomato too


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Mummy says I'm always eating and I must stop or I will get fat, I'm not fat I'm just big boned!

And look when I stretch out I look sooo skinny like I never get fed, feed me mummy purleeeeease!!!


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Mummy always makes sure I have plentyto do and is always bringing me toys, she says I cost her a flammin'fortune but she always tells me I'm worth it.

Yup too **** right I'm worth it just look at my cute face, how could I not be!!!


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

I must show you around my room..






I'm sorry about the poops, but at least I'm a good girl andgo in my tray! I have lots of cuddly toys, big balls, small balls,bouncy balls, rattly balls (Mum just told me to keep it clean asyounger bunnies might be listening, I think she got the wrong end ofthe stick I wasn't trying to be rude!) Anyways, I have a water bowlwith rabbits on, a bowl for Hay, a bowl for food, kitchen rolls andtoilet tubes (I get plenty of them as I live in the bathroom), I have amat to sprawl out and lie on, a couple of boxes that I can climb up soI can get on top of the toilet seat so I can survey all around me, andthe top box even has a little bed in it! Phew!!!

Also I have another bed (pink of course)in thedinning room and mummy said I'm oldenough now to have a Vaulks Wagon Beetle car bedthat she saw on the Internet so hopefully I will be able to show youthat soon.

SPOILT!!!!!!!

Well I better go now because Mummy says her dinner is nearlyready.. And she says I eat a lot!! Bunny hugs and kisses to you all

:kiss::bunnyheartLove Jessica xxx Hope to be back soon

Sorry guys that was a case of:threadhijacked:told you she would probably keep butting in,looks like she took over. Hope she behaved herself. We both hope to beback sometime soon so keep looking out for us

Love from all of us xx


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 7, 2007)

cute! cant wait for more pictures and stories! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Flashy (May 7, 2007)

Aw, these are lovely pics. I love the washingline idea


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (May 7, 2007)

[align=center]I thought collars were bad for buns? 
[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (May 7, 2007)

Lovely pictures, but corn is bad for buns.


----------



## Leslie102 (May 7, 2007)

yes, she posted that above the pic and mentionedthat she had read about it being bad after and so she nolonger uses it. Your bunn is so cute! i love thepics. She is so lucky to be ablt to go visit hergrandparents! what a nice little run for her.:bunnydance:


----------



## mezeta (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, yeah as mentioned I don't use a collarand the corn isn't real corn its from a pet shop.. she didn't eat itanyway she just liked destroying it, so no more and more ofthese :bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

She is so precious!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 7, 2007)

what a cute baby!


----------



## mezeta (May 8, 2007)

Thanks, glad you all like her


----------



## LuvaBun (May 8, 2007)

Great pics - I love how all your family hasaccepted Jessica as part of it and let her join in . Yep, one totallyspoiled bunny 

Jan


----------



## mezeta (May 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## bluebird (May 8, 2007)

Very cute,she does look like a Netherlanddwarf.some dont get the dwarf gene and they get a littlebigger.they are still pure dwarfs.bluebird


----------



## mezeta (May 8, 2007)

Ooohhh thats interesting to know, thanks. I've never really known what she is, love her to bits whatever she is though :bunny24


----------

